# Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Guten Tag,

ich suche einen neuen PC, leider habe ich selbst keine große Ahnung von dem momentanen Hardwaremarkt.

Wie beschrieben möchte ich einen Gamer PC für 550-600 € haben. (schönes Gehäuse für ca. 35€)

Was möchte ich damit machen?
In erster Linie möchte ich natürlich mit dem PC zocken, aber auch HD Filme anschauen (Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist aber nicht nötig, jedoch wäre ein Brenner gut).

Ich würde mich außerdem freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar gute Monitore präsentiert...  (20 Zoll; Formal: http://www.789shop.de/pics/l20t2-front2.jpg für ca. 100 € zusätzlich)

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus euer Fl@mer


----------



## Lordac (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hallo,

das Budget ist mit Monitor etwas knapp, so könnte man es machen:

*CPU: *Phenom II X4 955 BE 
*CPU-Kühler:* boxed, Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder Scythe Mugen 2 (je nach OC-Vorhaben)​*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 
*RAM:* 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 von z.B. Corsair, GeIL, G.Skill, Kingston oder TeamGroup Elite
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS EAH6870 DC
*Netzteil:* XFX Core Edition PRO 450W oder Cougar A 450W
*Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 500 GB
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Asgard 
*Hecklüfter:* Enermax T.B.Silence oder Scythe Slip Stream
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS70​*Monitor:* Asus VH222H 

*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit (so benötigt)​ 
Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Hänschen (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Kannst du dir die Kiste selber zusammen bauen ?

Wenn nicht bei Alternate kostet das ziemlich viel (75 Euro letztens).
Bei Hardwareversand..de kostet es nur ein paar Euro soweit ich mich erinnere, aber Alternate lässt noch Probeläufe durchlaufen und so.
Ausserdem hat der Hardwareversand nicht so viele Komponenten zur Auswahl wie Alternate.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Lordac schrieb:


> das Budget ist mit Monitor etwas knapp,


 
Er hat doch geschrieben, dass das Budget für den Monitor dann aufgestockt wird.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Kannst du dir die Kiste selber zusammen bauen ?
> 
> Wenn nicht bei Alternate kostet das ziemlich viel (75 Euro letztens).
> Bei Hardwareversand..de kostet es nur ein paar Euro soweit ich mich erinnere, aber Alternate lässt noch Probeläufe durchlaufen und so.
> Ausserdem hat der Hardwareversand nicht so viele Komponenten zur Auswahl wie Alternate.


 
So schwer is es auch wieder nicht, aufpassn muss man nur bei der cpu "PINS" und in welchen Eck muss das goldene Dreieck schauen. Weiters nie zu viel gewalt anwenden lieber mal nachdenken ^^ (Gutes Werkzeug is mal selbstverständlich )
Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts viele HW-Läden die ,das sogar gratis machen wenn man eben alle Komponenten bei Ihnen kauft


----------



## Hänschen (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Man muss sich auch dauernd elektrostatisch entladen, zB. an einem großen Metallobjekt wie der Heizungsrohre.

Ich wurde mal durch simples Raustun einer DVD Hülle aus dem staubigen Regal (die Windows DVD ^^) elektrostatisch aufgeladen, als ich an die Heizung langte bekam ich einen riesen Schlag.

Man muss höllisch aufpassen sonst grillt man sich irgend nen Schaltkreis.


----------



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ja PC an sich soll 550-600€ kosten und der Monitor dann eben noch mal ca 100 ^^ Also ingesamt PC + Monitor 700 €

Mit dem zusammen bauen weis ich es noch nicht so ganz ^^ event geh ich auch in den Elektrofachmarkt in meiner Gegend und frag mal wieviel sie zum zusammenbauen bekommen ^^

Habt ihr Tipps für ne flache Tastatur? Hab im Moment en Laptop und da sind ja die Tasten flach angesetzt... hätte eig gerne dann beim PC auch ne eher flache ^^ Beleutung muss aber nicht sein


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Dann würde ich es eher so machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~140


----------



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

@Softy: Ist die Leistung des Kühlers so gut?

Eigentlich hat man doch meist 2 (noch einen CPU-Kühler?) drinne oder?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Da Du den i5-2400 nicht (kaum) übertakten kannst, reicht der boxed-Kühler aus. Beim Gehäuse sind 3 Gehäuselüfter bereits installiert.


----------



## Jamrock (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Kannst du den PC selbst zusammenbauen und wärst du bereit gebraucht zu kaufen? Dann wär nämlich noch etwas Leistung dirn ;  )


----------



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Welches Betriebssystem soll ich nehmen?

Welches Lordac vorgeschlagen hat? *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2246-lordac.html*


----------



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Neu wäre mir lieber... ^^ Selber zusammen bauen könnte ich denke ich ^^


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

GEnau, die System Builder Version von Windows 7 reicht aus.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch dauernd elektrostatisch entladen, zB. an einem großen Metallobjekt wie der Heizungsrohre.
> 
> Ich wurde mal durch simples Raustun einer DVD Hülle aus dem staubigen Regal (die Windows DVD ^^) elektrostatisch aufgeladen, als ich an die Heizung langte bekam ich einen riesen Schlag.
> 
> Man muss höllisch aufpassen sonst grillt man sich irgend nen Schaltkreis.



So schlimm is es wiederum auch nicht. Heutige technik ist schon um einiges "robuster" als vor gut 15 Jahren und mosfets sind da geb ich dir recht sehr anfällig aber im verbauten Zustand relativ sicher. Weiters bauen viel Hardwarehersteller, Schutzschaltungen ein zb. ASUS "anti stastic shield" mir is es nich nie passiert das ich HW durch static geschrottet habe ^^ geh auf nummer sicher und greif die Hw mit dünnen Baumwollhandschuhen an  




Softy schrieb:


> GEnau, die System Builder Version von Windows 7 reicht aus.



Falls du Student bist MS vergibt gratis das OS in der Home edition ^^  (WIN7)


----------



## Fl@mer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Leider bin ich kein Student 

Kann man das auch über andere machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> Kann man das auch über andere machen?


 
Nö, so nicht, aber du kannst ja erst mal XP weiter nutzen und das Geld komplett in den Rechner stecken, und später Sieben kaufen.

Softys Zusammenstellung bietet viel Leistung, mehr als beim AMD System, die 6870 reicht für Full HD, sofern man nicht zu viel AA/AF reinhaut.
Insgesamt ein gutes System, mehr Rechner ist für das Geld kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn du kein OS zur hand hast würd ich dir LINUX empfehlen  Gibts viele super distros UBUNTU, oder wer gnome lieber mag , mint oder auch super FEDORA. usw - wer Linux auf nen 486 rennen lassn will wird puppy brauchen ^^
Einziger Nachteil - Linux is kein gaming sys und braucht wirklich nicht viel HW ^^
Der Askete unter den OS ^^


----------



## Fl@mer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Naa will schon bei Windows bleiben ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Jop, mal sehen, wie GTA 4 oder Battlefield 3 auf Linux laufen.


----------



## Fl@mer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Freu mich schon auf Battlefield 3 ^^

Conter Strike Global Offensive wird sicherlich auch cool ^^ Deswegen unbedingt Windows ^^


----------



## Fl@mer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Such jetzt noch ne Tastatur... kennt wer eine Seite auf welcher ich eine gut finde?

Sollte eine flache Tastatur sein (in der Art wie bei einem Laptop) und am besten eine USB-Tastatur. Der Preis sollte nicht über 40 sein am liebsten wären mir ca 30 oder darunter


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Bei Eingabegeräten empfiehlt es sich, sich die mal in einem Elektronikfachmark anzuschauen und "probe" zu fühlen. Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich. 

Ich finde die hier prima: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Fl@mer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

16 Multimediatasten (6 programmierbar) - immer gut ^^
auch  Makros möglich - Makros?
Lautstärkenregelung - nice 
Hintergrundbeleuchtung in 3  Helligkeitsstufen einstellbar - Hatte noch nie eine Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleutung... habe mal eine beim Kumpel gesehen, finde aber mehr das sie stört als das sie einen Nutzen hervorbringt... Kann man diese auch komplett ausstellen?
flaches Design - <33
Anti-Ghosting - ?

Außerdem ist eine Handballenablage auch nice


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Afaik ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung abschaltbar, und Anti-Ghosting bedeutet, dass Du mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn du im Halbdunklen spielst, wirst du die Beleuchtung zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

So möchte mir die Teile kaufen, welche Softy gepostet hat ^^ Wie mach ich das nun am Besten? Jeweils bei dem günstigen Händler kaufen und manches versuchen zu bündeln? Möchte ja auch möglichst geringe Versandkosten haben ^^

Bräuchte mal paar Möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Mach am besten eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at. Da kannst Du den günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln.

edit: mindfactory sollte alle Komponenten haben, die sind außerdem sehr günstig.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 *

Die MS Sidewinder X4 kann ich nur empfehlen; - habe sie selber nachdem ich mit einer OCZ Alchemy Illuminati die Diskus-Weltrekordmarke gerissen habe, der Ekel  hat mich 
befluegelt . - Greetz -


----------



## Gazelle (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so werde ich meinen PC nun dann bestellen, oder lohnen sich die 5€ mehr für die ASUS Graka so sehr?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso benutzt Du nicht einen Deiner 4 oder 5 eröffneten Threads? Das gibt hier nur ein Durcheinander.


----------



## Gazelle (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Weil das genau in sein Budget passt ....und ich kann schließlich nicht ständig Doppelposts machen um meine Threads an die Spitze zu katapultieren, damit einer von euch sieht, dass ich etwas geschrieben habe!


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

hmm Wunschliste sind es nur verschiedene Händler 

bei deinem vorgeschlagenen Händler habe ich nur ein bis zwei Artikel von der Liste gefunden


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn die Wunschliste komplett ist, kannst du unten rechts auf "Günstigste Anbieter ermitteln" klicken. Dann dauert es eine Weile, und Du bekommst Vorschläge serviert.

Wenn Du Komponenten nicht findest, poste hier, welche, dann finden wir schon gleichwertigen Ersatz bei einem Händler.


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Summe aller Bestpreise: 621,59 Euro

*Maximal 3 Anbieter für alle Artikel:*

*1) Preis: 645,68*


24,09€ Differenz Kann man das noch mehr drücken? Oder ist die Differenz schon recht gut?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ist das der Preis bei  mindfactory.de?


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ne sind ingesamt 3 unterschiedliche Verkausseiten:

*Maximal 3 Anbieter für alle Artikel:*

*1) Preis: 645,68*

1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)bei 1a-order.de42,40 +13,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse, Kreditkarte, PayPal)
1 x Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)bei 1a-order.de151,90 +13,90 bei Versand (Vorkasse, Kreditkarte, PayPal)

1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-00603)bei Bestseller-Computer74,58 +5,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ)bei Bestseller-Computer151,66 +5,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)

1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)bei Planet4one34,86 +7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulkbei Planet4one16,23 +7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)bei Planet4one64,84 +7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfensterbei Planet4one52,28 +8,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9)bei Planet4one56,93 +7,95 bei Versand (Vorkasse)


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das ist doof, da kommen ja noch 3x Versandkosten dazu.

Ich schau mal bei mindfactory.de. Moment 

edit:

Mit ein paar Ausweichprodukten^^:

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Computer Shop - Hardware,
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
ASRock H61iCAFE H61 GVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Hab ich alles?


----------



## Gazelle (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ja das ist alles


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wurd eins mehr 

Fail


----------



## Ashton (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Top Zusammenstellung von Softy. Kann man vllt noch das LiteOn iHAS124 nehmen statt den LG DVD-Brenner, da gerade Sonderangebot. xD


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hö? Was denn?


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hab mich vertan ^^

Das Motherboard hat wie viele USB´s? Sehe nur 2 3.0?

Sind es insgesamt 12 o.O?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das Board hat hinten 2x USB3 und 4x USB2. Intern nochmal 4x USB2, für die vorderen 3 USB2-Anschlüsse. Also insgesamt 9x USB. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

ah  war ich ja mal derbe falsch ^^ Wofür brauch ich interne? Sorry, für die Fragen, aber weis das echt nix drüber ^^


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das Gehäuse hat ja vorne auch USB2-Anschlüsse, die werden an den internen USB2-Ports angeschlossen.


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ah okay und die externen?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Die externen sind die am Board, die hinten am Gehäuse rausschauen


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

ah nun hab ich es auch gerafft  

Von der Leistung her ist deine 2. Zusammenstellung sogut wie die 1. oder?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Jup, beide sind gleich schnell.


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Top Zusammenstellung von Softy. Kann man vllt noch das LiteOn iHAS124 nehmen statt den LG DVD-Brenner, da gerade Sonderangebot. xD


 
Welchen soll ich nehmen? LG ist eine gute Marke, deswegen würde ich dort mehr hintendieren. Was denkst du darüber softy?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Da kannst Du den günstigeren nehmen. Alle Brenner machen das, was sie sollen, können kaputt gehen, sind laut unter Last und leise im "Idle"  Also imo


----------



## Ashton (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Sind beide gleich. Ich hab das LiteOn und bin sehr zufrieden. Kannst aber gerne das LG nehmen.


----------



## Fl@mer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Year, geil ^^

Werd mir die Teile nun morgen oder übermorgen denke ich mal bestellen ^^

Vielen, vielen Dank an softy en Top Rechner zusammengestellt und auf meine jaa schon etwas dummen Fragen immer nett & höflich geantwortet   Natürlich auch einen großen Dank an anderen die mir hier geholfen haben


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Eins noch, wenn Du bei mindfactory zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst (Vorkasse), entfallen die Versandkosten (Midnight-Shopping)


----------



## Fl@mer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Danke für den guten Tipp noch


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Jup. Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenschieber  Und wenn Du magst, berichte mal. Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Fl@mer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Doch noch Fragen... 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich auch hier einen PC zusammenstellen lassen und gemeint ich soll bei hardwareversand.de einkaufen, da diese den Rechner billig (ca. 20€ zusammenbauen lassen und dann auf den zusammengebauten Rechner eine Garantie gibt)

Soll ich nun lieber dort einkaufen und zusammenstellen, sodass ich einen zusammengebauten Rechner mit Garantie bekomme oder lieber alle Teile einzelnd mit jeweils eine Garantie?

Wenn ich mir nun alle Teile einzelnd bestelle und nachher eins kaputt geht, wie finde ich heraus welches kaputt ist? Oder wenn der Rechner gar nicht mehr angehen würde? Müsste ich ja sogesehen die Teile herausfinden und diese dann einschicken, da ich ja alles einzelnd und nicht zusammengebaut gekauft habe, oder?


Spiele wie zB Battlefield 3 würden doch auf dem zusammengestellten Rechner gut laufen oder? Höchste Grakastufe brauche ich ja nicht ^^


Außerdem was für Maßnahmen würden ihr ergeifen, dass man keine Viren etc auf den Rechner bekommt? Hab einen auf meinem Laptop am Anfang des Monats entdeckt und habe wirklich keine Ahnung von woher der stammen könnte  Antivirenprogramm ist AVG Free und Firewall ist an....


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn Du selbst bauen kannst, würde ich die 20€ sparen, außerdem verbaut hardwareversand.de wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden keine schweren Towerkühler, falls Du übertakten willst.

Wenn der Rechner nicht läuft, hilft nur das Ausschlussverfahren, aber in aller Regel kann die defekte Komponente schon identifiziert werden.

Das Sicherste gegen Viren etc. ist, dubiose Webseiten  zu meiden. Ansonsten finde ich Avast! Antivirus nicht schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Eins noch, wenn Du bei mindfactory zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst (Vorkasse), entfallen die Versandkosten (Midnight-Shopping)


 
Bei Nachname entfallen sie auch, es müssen dann aber statt 100€ mindestens 200€ ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Gazelle (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Man die Preise kannst du derzeit echt vergessen, vor einem Monat hätte der PC noch 60 € weniger gekostet und es wär ne 560 Ti drin gewesen -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Dann kauf, sonst kostet der Rechner in einem Monat noch mal 60€ mehr.


----------



## Gazelle (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Da sag ich meinem Kumpel lieber er soll bis nächstes Jahr warten


----------



## Fl@mer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

So bestelle nun doch bei 2 Händlern ^^ 

Wollte noch schnell fragen, ob ich bei mindfactory "Service Level Gold" auch nehmen soll für 4,90€?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

brauchst du nicht, kannst du weg lassen.
Wir halt automatisch mit eingebaut, wenn du was bestellen willst.


----------



## Fl@mer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Soll ich *mich als "*Neukunden Registrierung" registrieren oder per Gastzugang einkaufen?

Rechnung etc solte doch eig direkt dabei sein... bei dem anderen Händler habe ich mich auch nicht registriert, sondern einfach nur die Bestellung abgegeben


----------



## Gazelle (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Registrieren ist sicher nie verkehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> Soll ich *mich als "*Neukunden Registrierung" registrieren oder per Gastzugang einkaufen?
> 
> Rechnung etc solte doch eig direkt dabei sein... bei dem anderen Händler habe ich mich auch nicht registriert, sondern einfach nur die Bestellung abgegeben


 
In der Regel geht das aber nicht ohne Registrierung.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Kommt auf den Händler an. Aber wenn Du Dich nicht registrierst, hast Du z.B. keine Übersicht über den Bestellstatus und ggf. frühere Bestellungen. Auch eventuelle Rücksendungen sind dann umständlicher.


----------



## Fl@mer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Heyy,
habe nun den Rechner bestellt und geliefert bekommen 

Auch schon sogut wie alles eingebaut ^^ alles verbaut ^^ Jedoch habe ich ein Probelm -.- Weis jemand was das für ein Kabel ist und woran es muss? Wes leider nicht mehr mit welchem Päckchen/Teil es kam und wie wichtig es ist weis ich auch nicht


____
Wenn die Bilder zu ungenau sind mach ich nochmal genauere Bilder mit ner anderen Kamera


----------



## Gazelle (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Sieht aus wie ein Lüfteradapter


----------



## Fl@mer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Also habe Lieferumfang und Anschlüsse mal angeschaut und momentan ist noch Motherboard, Netzteil und Graka übrig.

Im Moment vermute ich das dieses Teil zur Graka gehört als eine art "Power Kabel" (?)


----------



## Fl@mer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Also denke gehört zur Graka als Power Kabel, da der anschluss zur Stromversorgung ja auch passt (mittleres hochgeladenes Bild)

Motherboard denke ich nicht da könnte es höchtens en SATA Kabel sein, aber sieht ja alles andere aus als ein SATA Kabel ^^

Netzteil ist es auch nicht zwar keinen Lieferumfang gefunden, aber warum sollte da noch solch ein Kabel dabei sein 

@ Gazelle wenn deine Vermutung richtig ist wo müsste ich es anbringen hat doch eig nichts mit der graka zu tun oder?

So brauche ich nun dieses Kabel und wenn ja wo muss ich es anbringen?


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Damit kannst Du 2 Lüfter an einen Molex Anschluss des Netzteils anschließen. Wenn Du  allle Lüfter schon anderweitig angeschlossen hast, kannst Du es einfach weglassen.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

hab alle lüfter schon angeschlossen ^^

Wird das Teil wahrscheinlich im Lieferumfang der Graka gewesen sein?

Hab übrigends nun doch deine 1. Zusammenstellung genommen, da vieles bei der 2. vergriffen war


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Dann  lass es einfach weg. War wahrscheinlich beim Netzteil, Board oder Gehäuse dabei. Ist ja auch egal. Hauptsache die Kiste läuft. ---> ZOCKEN!!!


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Joa mal schauen. ob er anspringt und läuft ^^

Mal etwas anderes... den CPU Kühler hab ich auch ncoh nicht eingebaut, habe gehört wenn der erstmal drinne ist, ist es schwer ihn wieder rauszubekommen, da wiederhaken. Wenn ein Probelm ist etc. oder CPU funzt nicht könnte ich das schnell ausbauen...

Wann sollte ich den CPU Lüfter draufmachen? Bekommt man ihn wirklich nur schwer ab? Windows installieren und wenn bis dahin alles gut verlaufen ist rein?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

ISt das Dein Ernst?  

Der CPU-Kühler muss natürlich vor dem ersten Start montiert werden!!!


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

okay danke ^^

Ja wurde mir gesagt, dass ich ihn nicht sofort einbauen soll, sondern ersteinmal kurz testen ob er geht und dann einbauen, da man ihn, wegen den wiederhaken so schlecht rausbekommt... Bekommt man ihn wirklich so schlecht heraus?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Nö. Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme. Doof ist halt, wenn die Wärmeleitpaste den Kühler mit der CPU verklebt


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wärmeleitplaste? hab ich aber nicht drauf 

CPU hab ich nicht selbstdraufgemacht, wie stelle ich sicher, dass sie richtig drauf ist?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ich blick grad nicht durch? Du hast den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen? Dann muss doch auch ein Kühler montiert worden sein.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

ne ich selber ^^

nur bei CPU hab ich nicht durchgeblickt da hab ich mir en Nachbar geholt der auch seinen zusammen gebaut hat und auch sich eig gut auskennt.

Hat mir das auch mit der Stromversorgung bissl erklärt ^^ Den Rest hab cih reingebaut und verkabelt ^^


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn der Dir den Rat gegeben hat, den Kühler erst später irgendwann mal zu montieren, dann gute Nacht  

Wie rum die CPU gehört, steht doch im Handbuch des Boards beschrieben.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

 hat aber alles gut und logisch verbunden ^^ mit dem Kühler eben nur mal ganz kurz 1 min oder so nur das er läuft ^^ aber werd ihn dann sofort einbauen ^^

kk werd ich mal ins handbuch schauen ^^

Diese Wärmepaste ist nciht so wichtig oder?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Doch ist sie!!
Sie sorgt dafür das die wärme von der CPU auf den Kühler übertragen wird.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Sollte ich mir diese erst noch kaufen und dazwischen schmieren?

Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas schmieren etc.? Hab bisher nur die Teile gekauft und verbaut


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Welchen CPU Kühler hast du?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wenn Du den boxed-Kühler hast, da ist bereits ein Wärmeleitpad aufgebracht, dann brauchst Du keine WLP. Bei anderen Kühler ist i.d.R. WLP mit im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich es eher so machen:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
> Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
> ...




Das habe ich alles


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Dann brauchst Du keine Wärmeleitpaste. Kühler drauf und fertig.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das heißt du hast den boxed-Kühler mit WLP.
Darauf sollten unten 3 "Streifen"(bei einem 2500K) zu sehen sein, dies ist die Wärmeleitpaste .


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

CPU ist denke ich richtig drinne, da gibt es ja diese haken/kerben (weis nicht wie ich sie nennen soll) wo man sich daran orintieren kann... Hat mir die auch gezeigt


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Dann schnall den Kühler drauf, speichere die Nummer der Feuerwehr in den Kurzwahlspeicher Deines Telefons, und schalte den Rechner ein


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

für event später mal wie bekommt man der Kühler wieder runter von der CPU?


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

das übrig gebliebene Kabel dient der CPU Kühlung 

docvh nciht...


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Bei normaler WLP einfach (vorsichtig) ziehen, davor die Schrauben lösen.

Ich meine aber das die Boxed keine normal WLP haben.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

hmm der CPU Kühler hat ja auch en Kabel das muss doch auch an das Netzteil doer?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das muss an den MB Anschluss wo CPU_Fan steht.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

CPU Fan 1 danke ^^


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Gut alles verbaut ^^ Außer eben dieses eine Kabel welches ich denke ich aber nicht brauche ^^ da eben alles verbunden ist 

Wie ich den CPU Kühler von der CPU entfernen kann würde mich noch für event später mal interessieren... ^^

Denke morgen mach ich ihn an, heute kein Lust mehr  Nachher stimmt was nicht und dann mach ich wieder die Nacht durch bis man den Fehler hat (auch wenn es denke ich keinen geben wird ^^)


Danke schonmal für die Zusammenstellung softy und für die Hilfe bei dem Kabel und der CPU an euch alle ^^


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Verfolge mal das Kabel und beschreibe es und dazu wäre ein Foto perfekt.

PS: das Kabel ist blau?


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hier sind sie nochmal der eine ist leider bisschen ungenau kann ihn aber auch nochmal abfotografieren  Mein ganzen PC kann ich ja auch mal abfotografieren ^^


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Was anderes..
was ist eig das blaue Habel welches im gehäuse bereits vorhanden ist?

hängt locker aus dem PC und kommt von den vorderen Eingängen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ist das USB3 Kabel. Kann man hinten reinstecken damit man Front usb3.0 hat.

Wo war das Kabel dabei?


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

vermute mal Graka weis es eben leider nicht genau...

Netzteil glaub ich nicht und Gehäuse auch nicht... Motherboard auch eher unwahrschienlich da es kein SATA Kabel ist... deswegen denke ich eig Graka ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards- ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 als "Power Cable" hab die graka eig aber schon mit 2 Anschlüssen verbunden


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Wo muss ich das hinten rein stecken? ins motherboard? Das Kaberl war eig schon von anfang an durch diesen habelausgang draußen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ja. An die USB3 Ports vom MoBo.

Das andere ist unwichtig. Glaube ich zumindest.
War aber nicht bei der Graka dabei.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

steht eben beim Lieferumfang dabei...

Accessories1 x CrossFire cable 
1 x Power cable
1 x DVI to D-Sub adaptor
1 x DVI to HDMI adaptor

Achso das ist en ganz normaler USBstecker... der passt nirgends am motherboard ^^

Wie man den CPU Kühler (boxed) von der CPU entfernt müsste mir auch nochmal wer sagen ^^ denke gut es event zu wissen...

Muss ich mir eig noch LED Leisten kaufen? oder sind die im Gehäuse integriert. Möchte das es so leuchtet http://geizhals.at/621353  ^^


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit kein USB-Anschlusskabel. Red keinen Blödsinn. 

Wenn Du den Kühler entfernen willst, machst Du die Klammern auf, und hebst den Kühler vorsichtig ab.

Wenn Du eine Beleuchtung im Gehäuse haben willst, kannst Du entweder LED-Lüfter nehmen, oder Kaltlichtkathoden oder ähnliches: grün in Case-Modding/Beleuchtung | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

Also hab mal das Kabel fotogafiert und den PC

Danke schonmal fuer  den Tipp mit den leds

Das blaue kabel welches ich meine sieht man nun auch auf dem Bild und es kommt von den Frontanschlüssen

CPU Kühler entfernen muss ich mal nachschauen im internet oder so... Sind zwar pfeile abgebildet aber die lassen sich nicht wirklich drehen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das blaue ist USB 3.0 Verlängerunskabel. Steck es in die USB3.0 Ports das MBs, diese müssten blau sein.
Damit kannst du Front USB3 nutzen.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

Solch einen usb port gibt es nicht... Oder sehe ihn nicht... Kann mir wer noch bei dem anderen kabel bitte helfen? Und event bei dem blauen auch noch meinungen 

Denke ja dass das eine kabel ne art power kabel ist und bei der graka dabei war hab ja en link gesendet... Aber wo die 2 von den 3 steckern an die graka kommen sollen ist mir en rätsel


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Der USB 3.0 Port ist hinten bei den anderen externen Ausgängen des Mainboard.
Da wo du Maus, Tastatur und Co anschließt...


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

Ah kk ^^ hab ich eben den nicht meh oder? Aber vorne is ja auch wichtiger ^^

Kann mir wer das andere kabel erklären?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Der hintere USB3 Anschluss ist dann natürlich belegt. 

Und das andere Kabel ist immer noch ein Anschlusskabel für Lüfter am Netzteil. Auch wenn Du es noch öfter fotografierst, wird es immer das Gleiche bleiben.


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Festplatte nach unten legen gegenüber von netzteil + netzteil andersrum drehen lüfter nach unten . bild 1,2,3 brauchst du nicht ,
bild 2 ist Floppy laufwerk kabel ,bild 3 ist HDD kabel  
kabel salat vernüftig verlegen .

blaube kabel ist Usb


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

Sind eben schärfer ^^

Kk werde den blauen dan stecken

Das andere Kabel kann ich also weglassen ^^  lüfter der graka am netzteil? Dadurch das ich es so schon verbunden habe wurde es ja unnötig jetzt hab ich es auch gerafft ^^

Ja ist en ganz schöner Kabelsalat  Sind eben viele kabel beim netzteil und auch stark isoliert  Denke wenn ich die platte nach unten verschieb wirds auch nicht so viel weniger... Wo dürfen die kabel den keinesfalls dran kommen? Nicht das en defekt zustande kommt

Warum muss eig das nt umgedreht werden? Dachte eig sollte kühle luft reingeblaßen werden oder eben warme raus... Deswegen hab ich die geöffnete seite mit dem venti zum gehäuse gedreht


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Denke mal hab das so richtig gedeutet oder? Mit dem Kabel? Brauche noch die gefährliceh Stellen welche die Kabel nicht berühren dürfen... CPU Kühler ist mir klar ^^ aber was noch? bin grad schon fleißig am umverlegen ^^

Bevor ich jetzt aber alles fertig verlege.. muss ich das NT umdrehen? Im Moment zeigt der Ventilator ja nach oben soll dieser eig auf den Boden zeigen? Und wenn ja warum? Wegen Staub?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Da alle Kabel isoliert sind, ist es egal was sie berühren.

NT nach unten hat den Vorteil, das es nach draußen bläst und so den Inneraum nicht aufheißt.
Es stellt also einen eigenen Kreislauf dar.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ah kk ^^Die ganze warme Luft setzt sich unten an und wird dann nach draußen befördert ^^ verstehe ^^

Was würde ich ohne euch nur machen ^^ Haus würde wahrscheinlich schon brennen


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Die Netzteilposition ist eigentlich egal, es gibt leichte Vor- und Nachteile für beide Einbauarten. Vorteil vom Einbau mit Lüfter oben ist, dass etwas warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse gesaugt wird, und dass weniger Staub ins Netzteil gelangt. Bei Einbau mit Lüfter unten ist der Vorteil, dass das Netzteil kühlere Luft einsaugt, also für die gleiche Kühlleistung der Lüfter langsamer drehen muss. Beim Einbau mit Lüfter nach unten würde ich auf jeden Fall daher einen Staubfilter verwenden.


----------



## Fl@mer (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

So hab es nun nach unten reingebaut... da gibt es ja auch extra so en fenster.. ^^ Der Staubfilter ist bei dem Gehäuse Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster denk ich intergiert ist eben so en Gitter nochmal dran ^^

Muss man das Teil auch sauber machen? Mal mit dem Saubsauger drüber gehen? Und wenn ja wann? oder in welchen Zeitabständen?


Das mit dem bisher übrigen Kabel habe ich doch richtig verstanden, dass ich es nicht brauche, da ein anderes Kabel schon den Lüfter der Graka versorgt oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Den Staubfilter solltest Du natürlich regelmäßig reinigen, sonst bekommt das Netzteil irgendwann zu wenig Luft, und überhitzt. 

Das Kabel brauchst Du nicht, denn die Grafikkartenlüfter bekommen den Strom über die PCIe-Stromkabel und den PCIe-Slot. Ein extra Kabel für die Graka-Lüfter gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

kk also am Besten mal jede Woche mit dem Staubsauger über das Kästchen fahren? Oder schickt jeden Monat auch?

Ja so hab ich den auch angeschlossen... verwundert mich eben, dass wahrscheinlich das Kabel von der Graka kommt also im Lieferumfang war:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards- ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5
Accessories1 x CrossFire cable  (habe ich)
1 x Power cable (vermute das Kabel, welches mich verwirrt)
1 x DVI to D-Sub adaptor (habe ich)
1 x DVI to HDMI adaptor (habe ich)

Hab auch mal in der Anleitung nachgelsen, da gibt es auf einen Bild auch so eine Art Stecker welcher "4 Löcher" besitzt. als Hinweis steht dort: Wenn Ihre Grafikkarte über einen Anschluss für eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung verfügt, stecken Sie den passenden Stromstecker des Systemnetzteils an diesen Anschluss.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> kk also am Besten mal jede Woche mit dem Staubsauger über das Kästchen fahren? Oder schickt jeden Monat auch?



Kommt drauf an, wie staubig es in Deiner Behausung ist.  Aber normalerweise reicht 1x im Monat vollkommen aus. 



Fl@mer schrieb:


> 1 x Power cable (vermute das Kabel, welches mich verwirrt)



Schmeiß das Kabel einfach weg, dann musst Du Dir nicht mehr den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.  Das Power Kabel der Graka sieht vollkommen anders aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Geil, danke ^^ So nun kommt gleich der große Moment


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

So angemacht lüfter laufen soweit

Seh aber kein bild?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hat das Board 2x STrom (24pin und 4/8pin)? Hat die Grafikkarte 2x Stromanschluss?


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist fertig gelöst ^^ 

Ich depp hab bildschirm an mb angeschlossen wegen dem blauen stecker bis mir aufgefallen ist muss ja per adapter an graka  wenn man sich zuviel freut vergisst man echt alles xD


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Super  Dann bügel mal Windows drauf


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

Gesagt getan 

Wollte eig die Festplatte aufteilen... Aber da kam keine Anfrage ob ich sie aufteilen möchte... Oder ich war grad essen...

Oder event verklickt?

Kann ich es so nun noch aufteilen?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Jup, Du kannst unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung die Platte partitionieren.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

So siehts aus.. Wo nun?


----------



## Naz (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> So siehts aus.. Wo nun?



Rechtsklick auf die zu teilende Platte, dann gibts einen Punkt der heißt "Festplatte verkleinern", von da aus dann nur die Größe eingeben, die abgespalten werden soll und formatieren, wieder durch einen Rechtsklick auf die neue Partition, die gerade abgespalten wurde.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

Habe nun c verkleinert..

Wie kann ich nun eine neue partition anlegen? Auf virtuelle festplatte erstellen gehen?


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

So geschafft 

Kann ich die dann einfach umbennen?

Beim Start des PCs kommt vom speaker ein piepen ist das normal?

Glaub meine treiber cd vom mb spinnt... Kommt ne fehlermeldung "stream read error."


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Die Partitionen kannst Du umbenennen. Aber am besten, bevor Du weitere Sachen installierst 

Ein Piepton ist normal beim Start.

Die Treiber CD kannst Du gleich mit dem Kabel wegwerfen.  Was Du brauchst ist ggf. der LAN Treiber. Alle anderen Treiber solltest Du aktueller von der Homepage des jeweiligen Herstellers runterladen.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

Welche Treiber brauche ich alle?

Hab 2 cd's bei graka und eine bei mb


----------



## Lordac (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Hallo,



Fl@mer schrieb:


> Welche Treiber brauche ich alle?


den Treiber für die Grafikkarte würde ich auf alle Fälle aus dem Netz ziehen, für das Mainboard und den Onboardsound kann das auch sinnvoll, aber nicht zwingend nötig sein.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

Wo kann ich die Treiber sehen welche ich noch dringend brauche und welche ich updaten kann? Gibts da ne Internetseite welche das herausfinden kann?


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

So mb cd komplett installiet ^^ sie ging nach einem neustart

Die 2 graka cd's sind komisch... Hab sie eingelegt und auch installiert ... Eig brauch man ja dort nur einen treiber... (es gibt da auch en prog. Das heißt smart doctor und schaut ob die graka in ordnung ist öfnet sich immer beim start... Wie kann ich das ausschalten?

Hoffe u. Denke das ich nun alle notwendigen Treiber drauf habe ^^


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ok, aber wenn Du das nächste Mal Windows installierst (), brauchst Du eigentlich nur die von Lordac erwähnten Treiber installieren, und dann im Gerätemanager schauen, ob noch Treiber benötigt werden. Von diesen ganzen Anwendungen wie Smart Doctor und so halte ich nichts, die müllen das System nur zu und bringen keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

so alles soweit fertig...

paar treiber habe ich nicht für:
- DMA Controller
- Hochpräzisionsereigniszeitgeber
- Intel(R) 6 Series /C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller -1C22
- Numerischer Coprozessor
- Programmierbarer Interript-Controller
- Systemlautsprecher 

AVG Free wollte ich mir drauf machen... hab ja Win 7 64 Bit... AVG Free für 64 Bit ist aber um weiten anscheinend schlechter als 32 bit... Soll ich mir nun das 32 Bit o. 64 Bit holen oder eine Alternatives Anti-Viren Prog.?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> AVG Free wollte ich mir drauf machen... hab ja Win 7 64 Bit... AVG Free für 64 Bit ist aber um weiten anscheinend schlechter als 32 bit... Soll ich mir nun das 32 Bit o. 64 Bit holen oder eine Alternatives Anti-Viren Prog.?


 
Ich nutze avast Free Antivirus - Download - CHIP Online und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Okay werd ich denk ich dann auch nehmen, wobei ich mit avg free 32 bit damals auch sehr zufrieden war ^^

Wäre es eig schlimm wenn man en 32 bit versi nimmt und selbst 64 hat?

Muss ich noch nach den restlichen Treibern. welche ich aufgelistet habe, suchen? Wenn ja, wo am Besten?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Die meisten Programme / Anwendungen / Spiele sind 32 bit. Also kein Problem.

Wo hast Du denn die Liste her, von den Treibern, die noch benötigt werden?


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Geräte Manager alles durch geklickt und da wird ja angezeigt, ob alles einwandfrei funzt und unteranderem auch das der treiber noch nicht installiert wurde


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*



Fl@mer schrieb:


> Wäre es eig schlimm wenn man en 32 bit versi nimmt und selbst 64 hat?


 
Der Virenscanner von Avast hat beide Versionen. Hast du ein 64bit System, wird die 64bit Version von Avast installiert, beim 32bit System die 32bit Version.
Aussuchen musst du nicht, passiert automatisch.


----------



## Fl@mer (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

kann mir wer bei den 6 treibern helfen?

Brauch ich die? oder kann ich die auch weglassen?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Ich wüsste nicht, woher Du diese Treiber bekommen könntest. Daher weglassen. 

Aber wenn es Dich beruhigt, kannst Du mal den DriverEasy laufen lassen, der aktualisiert automatisch die Treiber.


----------



## Fl@mer (18. Oktober 2011)

Cool werde ich machen ^^ danach ist er zock bereit und wartet aufs erste Game 

Werde euch auf jeden Fall Feedback geben wegen dem Rechner ^^ Denk mal am We da ich im Mom wenig Zeit habe... Bf3 werd ich mir auch holen freu mich schon aufs game ^^ Welche Spiele könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Das ist schwierig, da was zum empfehlen. Welche Kategorie spielst Du denn am Liebsten? Shooter, Rollenspiele, Simulation...?

Dead Island finde ich ganz witzig, ansonsten spiele ich fast nur Offline Rollenspiele.
Crysis2 hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber das ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Fl@mer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

So Rechner läuft prima zocken macht wieder fun 

Danke für die Zusammenstellung, für die Fragen beim verbauen der Teile und alles andere 
Ganz besonderen Dank an Softy, welcher mir wirklich viel geholfen hat  Die Anderen waren aber auch alle sehr nett und kompetent *

Nun noch auf BF3 warten ^^

MfG
Fl@ner
*


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC für 550 - 600 €*

Super, dass alles gut läuft und Du zufrieden bist  Viel Spaß beim zoooooooooooooooocken


----------

